# Lokaler Mailserver aber wie Mails verschicken? Webspace?



## Draxx (12. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Tutorials Gemeinde,

habe ein kleines Projekt für mich selbst vor. Stand:

Lan Server mit Hmailserver
Konfiguration: Imap Protokoll für share aller Mails.
1Laptop
1Netbook
2Client PCs
1Server

Alle greifen auf den Lan Mailserver zu,klappt auch alles soweit. Jeder hat sein Ordner und die Public Ordner die ich angelegt habe.

Problem ist das senden bzw ich habe noch keine ahnung wie ich das gestalten will.

Wenn ich gmx z.b. nehme habe ich das Problem das als antwort Adresse die Lokale Mailadresse steht die natürlich nicht im Internet geht.

Überlegt habe ich mir einen Webserver zu nehmen und mit dem POP3+SMTP auf dem Webserver Email Accs anzulegen mit meins@testmail.de (Fiktiv) die Mails zu empfangen und zu senden und mit dem Lokalen Server die Mails abzuholen per pop3 und sie im Netzwerk per imap weiter zu verteilen. 

Vorteil wäre das ich dann einfach den Lokalen Mailserver so einstelle wie quasi online und somit meine Antwort adresse stimmt.

Liege ich mit der Idee Richtig oder besteht irgendwo ein Denkfehler oder habe etwas nicht bedacht.

Wenn soweit alles stimmen sollte welcher Webhoster würde sich dafür anbieten?


Mfg Draxx

(hoffe ihr habt mich verstanden was ich Vorhabe


----------



## zeroize (12. August 2009)

Wenn du sowieso vorhast dir einen Webserver anzulegen, würde ich den SMTP und IMAP-Dienst gleich darauf auslagern. Für öffentliche Ordner kannst du dann immernoch einen lokalen Maildienst nutzen.
Oder wo liegt für dich der Vorteil, wenn deine Emails alle lokal abgelegt werden? Denn so kannst du nicht von überall deine neuen Emails abrufen.


----------



## Draxx (12. August 2009)

Der Grund warum ich ihn Lokal haben will ist das ich gleichzeitig durch imap zugriff meine Mails gesichert habe. Den Zugriff auf meine Mails habe ich durch imap+Dyndns immer ?

Konnte aber noch keine eindeutige Antwort erkennen auf meine Frage


----------



## Draxx (12. August 2009)

naja habe mich entschieden das es wohl besser sein wird nen webspace für email versand und empfang zu nutzen.

Welcher provider hat die mx eintrag und hat ein solches email angebot?

könnt ihr da was empfehlen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. August 2009)

N'Abend,

was spricht aus deiner Sicht denn dagegen, direkt die IMAP-Funktion eines Webhosting-Anbieters zu nutzen? Dadurch hast du kein Problem mit der Speicherung, der Erreichbarkeit oder dem Umschreiben (rewriting) der Email-Adressen, das sonst nötig wäre, wenn du auf lokaler Ebene noch einen eigenen Mailserver betreiben würdest ...

Ich könnte dir sowohl anbieten, den MX-Eintrag via CNAME auf eine dyndns-Adresse zu setzen oder natürlich auch deine Emails (mit IMAP-Basis) über die reguläre Mailserver-Infrastruktur laufen zu lassen. Wenn du an einer etwaigen Lösung Interesse hast, schicke mir einfach eine Email an info (aaaaat) busoft (puuuunkt) de.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## Draxx (12. August 2009)

Naja was heißt dagegen ich möchte halt nur meine Mails gleich per Backup gesichert haben das per lokalem mailserver der Fall wäre.

quasi brauche ich nur den "internet"mailserver weil dieser dauer erreichbar ist was Lokal nur bedingt der falls ist.

was würdest du in diesem Fall empfehlen wenn ich webspace und 2 de domains benötige? gar nen Vserver?


----------



## zeroize (13. August 2009)

Eine andere Möglichkeit als einen vServer oder einen dedizierten Server sehe ich für dich nicht - da deine Konfiguration "relativ" komplex ist, wird ein normaler Webspaceanbieter dir nicht weiterhelfen können/wollen.
Ich nutze persönliche für meinen Mailserver 1blu - aber inzwischen sind die vServer bei anderen Anbietern auch sehr günstig und für deine Fälle auf jeden Fall ausreichend.
Den mx-Eintrag auf eine dynamische IP-Adresse umzuleiten halte ich übrigens für gewagt - das Problem ist, dass viele große Emailprovider keine Emails von dynamischen IP-Adressbereichen annehmen.


----------



## Draxx (13. August 2009)

Genau deswegen dachte ich ja das ich quasi neben dem Lokalen den Externen brauche wegen dem Dynamischen auserdem wenn der lokale mal aus ist könnte ich quasi auch keine mail empfangen was ja nicht so der hit wäre ^^.


Mal sehn was Herr Buchwald dazu sagt


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. August 2009)

Draxx hat gesagt.:


> Naja was heißt dagegen ich möchte halt nur meine Mails gleich per Backup gesichert haben das per lokalem mailserver der Fall wäre.
> 
> was würdest du in diesem Fall empfehlen wenn ich webspace und 2 de domains benötige? gar nen Vserver?


Nun ja, das hängt letztlich von der gewünschten Konfiguration ab.  Ich habe die Mailserverinfrastruktur so ausgelegt, dass auch die ganzen Emailkonten (sowohl POP als auch IMAP) immer ins Backup eingebunden sind, d.h. einige Tage rückwirkend auf einem anderen Server abgelegt werden.

Da ich kein Massenanbieter bin, sondern die Kunden individuell betreut werden, könnte es sogar soweit gehen, dass du in regelmäßigen Abständen ein gepacktes Archiv aller deiner Emailaccounts von dem Mailserver herunterladen und so zusätzlich auch noch bei dir lokal speichern könntest. All dies wäre ganz normal mit einem regulären Webspace-Account möglich. Das würde also bedeuten, dass du Zugangsdaten zu deinen Emailaccounts sowie FTP- und MySQL-Zugangsdaten zu deinen Domains bekämst (selbstverständlich sind nicht nur die Mailserver, sondern auch die Webserver in die Backupstruktur eingebunden).

Von einem virtuellen Server würde ich dringend abraten, da du in diesem Fall für die komplette Systemadministration zuständig wärst. In obigem Fall wird dir alles schlüsselfertig nach deinen Wünschen eingerichtet, sodass du dich technisch um nichts kümmern musst.


----------



## Draxx (13. August 2009)

hört sich gut an,

schreibe dir gleich mal ne mail und dann machen wir das geschäftliche .

Vserver sind qusi also wie root ´zu händeln?

Mfg Draxx


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. August 2009)

Draxx hat gesagt.:


> schreibe dir gleich mal ne mail und dann machen wir das geschäftliche .


Sehr gerne 



> Vserver sind qusi also wie root ´zu händeln?


Ja, das stimmt. Der Unterschied zwischen virtuellen Servern und dedizierten Servern ("Rootservern") besteht nur darin, dass eine beliebige Anzahl virtualisierter Server auf einem dedizierten Server (= physikalische Hardware) laufen kann.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## Draxx (16. August 2009)

Sie haben Post Herr Buchwald


----------

